# Liste de tous les WIFI enregistres



## roquebrune (16 Mars 2017)

Bonjour

Je cherche une app (ou une methode) pour trouver la liste de tous les réseaux enregistres avec leur mot de passe

merci


----------



## drs (16 Mars 2017)

Normalement ils sont enregistrés dans le trousseau (de mémoire dans Applications > utilitaires)


----------



## roquebrune (16 Mars 2017)

mais il n'y a pas de trousseau sous ios ?


----------



## drs (16 Mars 2017)

Ah bah oui...
Donc plus difficile. Je ne sais pas si c'est possible


----------



## roquebrune (16 Mars 2017)

merci quand meme


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2017)

roquebrune a dit:


> mais il n'y a pas de trousseau sous ios ?



Non le trousseau est dans iCloud  , mais il n'y a rien de visible


----------



## roquebrune (16 Mars 2017)

Je pensais qu'il existait peut etre des app pour ca


----------

